# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Philips] 227E qha τσιτσιρίζει

## GeorgeZ

Το μόνιτορ λειτουργεί -περίπου ...
Κάνει πολύ θόρυβο σαν σσσσσσσσ που προέρχεται από την περιοχή της φωτογραφίας. (LED driver)
Ο ήχος ξεκινάει σε ένα επίπεδο, μετά δυναμώνει και μετά από λίγη ώρα σβήνει το backlight LED και ανάβει ευθείς αμέσως.  Η διαδικασία επαναλαμβάνεται για πάντα.

Το Q813 καθώς και οι γύρω πυκνωτές ζεματάνε όπως και το πηνίο.  Και τα LED τρεμοπαίζουν σε μεγάλη συχνότητα στο ρυθμό του ήχου αυτού.
Το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας στην περιοχή των αυτών εξαρτημάτων είναι "μαυρισμένο" λόγω θερμοκρασίας.

Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές και δοκίμασα άλλο τροφοδοτικό αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. (ίσως λίγο η συχνότητα του ήχου)

Αυτό το Q813 να είναι 2sD482 γιατί το GA3K2E δεν το βρίσκω στο γούγλη.

philips 227E.jpg

----------

